# Anyone using Raymarine Dragonfly on Erie



## thebige22 (Oct 26, 2007)

Is anyone out there using the Raymarine Dragonfly GPS/Sonar combo unit? I'm considering purchasing one for fishing on the western basin of Lake Erie. Any experience or opinions with this unit would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Rodbuster (Apr 14, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=246397

See if this works

Jim


----------



## MIKIE (Sep 14, 2004)

I will let you know as soon as the ice lets me!! MIKE


----------



## MIKIE (Sep 14, 2004)

Used it today. The Dragonfly worked great. The screen was bright and could be seen from the stern. Much better then my old ds500. Fishing not so good! MIKE


----------



## thebige22 (Oct 26, 2007)

Installed new Dragonfly 7 on the boat a couple of days ago. Unfortunately boat is in the shop with kicker motor issue. Hopefully will take boat out in a couple weeks and report on the Dragonfly.


----------



## thebige22 (Oct 26, 2007)

Update on my Dragonfly. Was able to use it a few times in late May and early June before I had issues with my big motor (bad compression in a cylinder on Johnson 225HP). I'm hoping to get it out this weekend with repowered boat (Optimax 225). I have been very happy so far with the Dragonfly as it has a very bright screen and seems to mark fish- walleye and perch- very well. For the price I believe it is well worth it.


----------

